# I need a wiwa duomix 333 PFP used but in good condition



## nassef (May 22, 2014)

I need a wiwa duomix 333 PFP used but in good condition ? Anybody can help.? 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Anticorrosiva (Jul 3, 2014)

*Wiwa*



nassef said:


> I need a wiwa duomix 333 PFP used but in good condition ? Anybody can help.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


Hi Nassef, 

We have this pump. Please, note our phone and e-mail:
+55 16 32114500
[email protected]

Can you send us your contacts? So we may contact you to pass information about the bomb and values, if you prefer​​. 

We await your return.
kind regards,
Anticorrosiva.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We need one of those disclosures like on Craigslist. Buy local. No sprayers from Nigeria. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Anticorrosiva (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Nassef, 

We have this pump. Please, note our phone and e-mail:
+55 16 32114500
[email protected]

Can you send us your contacts? So we may contact you to pass information about the bomb and values, if you prefer​​. 

We await your return.
kind regards,
Anticorrosiva.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Anticorrosiva said:


> Hi Nassef,
> 
> We have this pump. Please, note our phone and e-mail:
> +55 16 32114500
> ...


 I bet the boys at Homeland Security loved this post with an international phone number and wording.:whistling2:


----------

